# New to Area



## Pam L (Dec 29, 2019)

We found out that we will be living in Papagou. What is there that we just have to do?


----------



## mark4950 (Apr 23, 2020)

Papagou is a nice area. It all depends on what you like to do but it's close to the centre so not far from anything


----------



## Pam L (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you! From what I’ve seen on the web, it looks cool. I’m excited to get there when this pandemic is over.


----------



## mark4950 (Apr 23, 2020)

I live in the south in Alimos but I have some friends who live in Papagou. I think anywhere in Athens has plenty to offer, it's a vibrant city, well, it will be when lockdown is over ! Good luck with your move!


----------



## Pam L (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

